# OKI B6500 "code flash error firmware upgrade"



## Shako77 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello this is my first post here.

I have an oki b6500 printer, today when I turn it on, it displayed the next error "Code Flash Error Firmware upgrade", and stays that way.

I have been searching on google about this with no succes. Can anyone help me pliss?

tnks


----------

